# Lithium or lead acid



## Simbo (Aug 10, 2015)

Yet again, I need a new battery for my motocaddy. Doesn't seem to matter how I charge it/use it, it never seems to last me longer than a year.

So are lithium batteries worth the extra money or not??


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 10, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Yet again, I need a new battery for my motocaddy. Doesn't seem to matter how I charge it/use it, it never seems to last me longer than a year.

So are lithium batteries worth the extra money or not??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no brainer Imo


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Aug 10, 2015)

Undoubtedly worth it, they charge more quickly, they're much much lighter and most come with a 5 year guarantee. I'll never go back to lead acid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Yet again, I need a new battery for my motocaddy. Doesn't seem to matter how I charge it/use it, it never seems to last me longer than a year.

So are lithium batteries worth the extra money or not??
		
Click to expand...

Yep I believe they are very much worth the extra money


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Undoubtedly worth it, they charge more quickly, they're much much lighter and most come with a 5 year guarantee. I'll never go back to lead acid.
		
Click to expand...

most dont come with a 5 year guarantee, they come with a 2 year guarantee then agree to sell you a cheaper replacement in years 3-5 - think they get away with murder calling it a 5 year guarantee personally

like you OP ive been going year after year replacing lead acid, finally bit the bullet earlier this year and bought  a duradrive 18 hole lithium battery for just over Â£100 with a full 3 year warranty.

Its been great to date, charges quicker, much lighter and runs fine (we'll see about its longevity in a few years)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DuraDrive...875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1a0349151b

thats the one Im using, was fortunate to get it at 20% off that price but still seems decent enough at that price to me


----------



## Simbo (Aug 10, 2015)

fundy said:



			most dont come with a 5 year guarantee, they come with a 2 year guarantee then agree to sell you a cheaper replacement in years 3-5 - think they get away with murder calling it a 5 year guarantee personally

like you OP ive been going year after year replacing lead acid, finally bit the bullet earlier this year and bought  a duradrive 18 hole lithium battery for just over Â£100 with a full 3 year warranty.

Its been great to date, charges quicker, much lighter and runs fine (we'll see about its longevity in a few years)
		
Click to expand...

 I agree mate! The 5 year guarantee was one of the things I was looking at but I came to the conclusion that it's bound to be a con. It says "limited". I'm guessing it would be VERY limited indeed.
Where did you get yours? Any links?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 10, 2015)

Far better value plus far lighter. Not as painful if you drop it when taking it out of the boot. 

Lasts longer, charges a lot quicker, no need for "trickle charging".


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2015)

Simbo said:



			I agree mate! The 5 year guarantee was one of the things I was looking at but I came to the conclusion that it's bound to be a con. It says "limited". I'm guessing it would be VERY limited indeed.
Where did you get yours? Any links?
		
Click to expand...

added a link to original


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 10, 2015)

Bought a Motocaddy M1 with lithium battery, the entire trolley with battery in place, is not much heavier than the lead acid battery by itself, plus I can fold the trolley down for transport without having to first remove the lithium battery, something I would not be able to do had I got the lead acid one.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought my trolley with an 18 hole lead acid....within 2 months I added an 18 hole lithium.

Biggest practical issue I hadn't realised was the charge time. I frequently get back late from a match or even and have to leave early the next day for another one. 

I'm not unhappy with what I have now as I keep the lead acid charged and use it for 36 hole events  (like Cooden recently) or 27 (we have 27 holes).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a motcaddy with lithium and use a GK (with hedgehog wheels) with lead acid in the winter. The difference is abundantly clear. I'd go lithium every time


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lithium for me too, you will need a lithium charger. Only down side is, if the battery falls or gets a heavy jolt it will cut out and won't reset till put on recharge. 
Fortunately for me it happened going down a steep hill to our 17th, so I only had to push it up the 18th.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 10, 2015)

Seems pretty unanimous then!!

I'm not bothered about the weight of it or folding the trolley down, I just can't be bothered with having to buy a new one every year


----------



## Leftie (Aug 10, 2015)

Bit the bullet 6 years ago and bought a 40 amp hour GEL battery for Â£80.  OK, it's a bit heavier than a lithium one - but we are (mostly) men, aren't we?

Still going strong and still easily does 36 holes.

The fact that the lithium battery suppliers only give a limited guarantee where you pay more for a replacement, if needed, on a sliding scale means to me that they are not confident that they will last for 5 years of reasonably use.

But I suppose, lithium are more convenient ......


----------



## matt71 (Aug 11, 2015)

anyone know If there is any good trade in deals from my motorcaddy lead to a lithium one? cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2015)

matt71 said:



			anyone know If there is any good trade in deals from my motorcaddy lead to a lithium one? cheers
		
Click to expand...

I kept my old lead battery to use if I'm only playing 9 or 10 holes.:thup:


----------



## power fade (Aug 11, 2015)

The lighter lithium is clearly a benefit but can also make the trolley less stable overall. 
My mate has one on motokaddy S1 and it has blown over in the wind a few times.....all be it we are in Scotland


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have to admit I am looking to move over to a Lithium myself.  Costs are higher but it seems most lead acid you buy today don't seem to have a great life span. 

The issue with me is I have a GoKart so you have to get a battery with a more conventional shape to fit the cradle.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 11, 2015)

fundy said:



			most dont come with a 5 year guarantee, they come with a 2 year guarantee then agree to sell you a cheaper replacement in years 3-5 - think they get away with murder calling it a 5 year guarantee personally
		
Click to expand...


ditto this. I recently bought a 36 hole lithium from Liberty Batteries as I wrote here http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ttery-Usage/page2&highlight=liberty+batteries

it was Â£179 and comes with a two year guarantee. Been good as gold so far, charges quickly, lasts 36 holes without blinking
and is light as a feather.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			I have to admit I am looking to move over to a Lithium myself.  Costs are higher but it seems most lead acid you buy today don't seem to have a great life span. 

The issue with me is I have a GoKart so you have to get a battery with a more conventional shape to fit the cradle.
		
Click to expand...

I adapted the cradle to to suit my Litepower lithium battery, pictures attached.
	
.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 11, 2015)

power fade said:



			The lighter lithium is clearly a benefit but can also make the trolley less stable overall. 
My mate has one on motokaddy S1 and it has blown over in the wind a few times.....all be it we are in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Certainly never experienced this. Plus I would argue that the centred lithium battery makes the trolley more stable. Most trolleys I have had in the past have had a natural pull to one side, the side where the battery sat.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 11, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Certainly never experienced this. Plus I would argue that the centred lithium battery makes the trolley more stable. Most trolleys I have had in the past have had a natural pull to one side, the side where the battery sat.
		
Click to expand...

The S1 does need a heavy bag to deliver stability in any wind because it's all so light - or stick the 36 lead acid battery in it instead!

Mine currently has the 18 hole Li  and an H2NO ultra lite (fantastic bag) on it as I haven't got back to the other one since the scheduled rain at Cooden. ... falls backwards going up a slope and can blow over as well - then again the Clicgear did exactly the same as it's also lightweight - and doesn't even have a battery! 

I would suggest a case of beer sitting on top of the battery but appreciate that no one here would see any benefit in that approach


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 11, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Lithium for me too, you will need a lithium charger. ...
		
Click to expand...

You can charge the Li with the basic charger  it just takes longer. I have tested this (accidentially)
You shouldn't charge the Lead acid battery with the Li charger - the built in regulator - valve - should stop it charging (I'm not going to test it!).


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2015)

Y



duncan mackie said:



			I would suggest a case of beer sitting on top of the battery but appreciate that no one here would see any benefit in that approach 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't it get lighter towards the end of the round, and therefore more unstable, as you get towards the end of the round and the cans?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			You can charge the Li with the basic charger  it just takes longer. I have tested this (accidentially)
You shouldn't charge the Lead acid battery with the Li charger - the built in regulator - valve - should stop it charging (I'm not going to test it!).
		
Click to expand...

 I asked Motto if I could use a normal charger. They said it wouldn't be possible charge my LitePower lithium battery using a normal charger VIA the normal red and black connectors because they are only out going.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 12, 2015)

power fade said:



			The lighter lithium is clearly a benefit but can also make the trolley less stable overall. 
My mate has one on motokaddy S1 and it has blown over in the wind a few times.....all be it we are in Scotland
		
Click to expand...


in heavy wind I had this problem with the standard lead battery in too - depends how you park it - you should always park it so that the trolley faces directly into the wind, i.e. the top of the bag faces with the wind so that the wind blows up over the trolley, anything else just gives you varying degrees of a heavy kite which will just lift up with a strong enough gust, regardless of the battery weight.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 12, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I asked Motto if I could use a normal charger. They said it wouldn't be possible charge my LitePower lithium battery using a normal charger VIA the normal red and black connectors because they are only out going.
		
Click to expand...

I can't answer for the lite power range but the standard Motocaddy lead a I'd and lithium charger connections are physically the same with the positive connection being blue for the Li and Red for the other. 

The Li charges at a higher rate which is inconsistent with the valve regulated sealed gel lead acid battery range - physically connecting a 20 smart charger to these units  won't work for the same reason !

The Li battery is almost ' dumb' by comparison and is happy to take 1A or 2A - it just takes longer to charge from the lower output unit.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 12, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Y

Wouldn't it get lighter towards the end of the round, and therefore more unstable, as you get towards the end of the round and the cans?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - but it's relative instability would be matched by my own and I wouldn't notice


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			Indeed - but it's relative instability would be matched by my own and I wouldn't notice 

Click to expand...

Unless you wobble counter to that of your trolley!


----------



## Simbo (Aug 12, 2015)

fundy said:



			most dont come with a 5 year guarantee, they come with a 2 year guarantee then agree to sell you a cheaper replacement in years 3-5 - think they get away with murder calling it a 5 year guarantee personally

like you OP ive been going year after year replacing lead acid, finally bit the bullet earlier this year and bought  a duradrive 18 hole lithium battery for just over Â£100 with a full 3 year warranty.

Its been great to date, charges quicker, much lighter and runs fine (we'll see about its longevity in a few years)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DuraDrive...875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1a0349151b

thats the one Im using, was fortunate to get it at 20% off that price but still seems decent enough at that price to me
		
Click to expand...

How strong is this one, it says it's only 9-18 hole battery??


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 12, 2015)

Simbo said:



			How strong is this one, it says it's only 9-18 hole battery??
		
Click to expand...

It's specified at 16Ah  which is the same as a motocaddy 18 hole Li battery.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 12, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			It's specified at 16Ah  which is the same as a motocaddy 18 hole Li battery.
		
Click to expand...

Here's the ebay link for Liberty Batteries http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Liberty-L...models-/171208947913?var=&hash=item27dcd938c9


----------



## joma1108 (Aug 12, 2015)

I concur with all the statements above, I have had a lithium trolley for years (well that was until I just sold and went back to carrying)

the good thing about a lithim is that there is no memory on it, so you can charge without having to completely discharge it

do that with a lead acid and it start to only charge 1/2 the battery and therefore useless

I would still let a lithium discharge every once in a while though


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			It's specified at 16Ah  which is the same as a motocaddy 18 hole Li battery.
		
Click to expand...

My trolley has a battery monitor on it and its still at 99% after I have played 18 holes in current dry conditions, it barely taxes it at all it seems. the one time I stretched it to 27 holes it still had 90% left! Also if you check their site its actually an 18-27 battery on some of labelling which seems more accurate


----------



## Leftie (Aug 12, 2015)

joma1108 said:



			do that with a lead acid and it start to only charge 1/2 the battery and therefore useless
		
Click to expand...

This is a myth.

Sealed lead acid batteries do not suffer from memory effect. Draining the battery may result in damage.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've just ordered one off ebay for my GoKart.  It has to be a particular size and design for this but I've found a company selling an 27 hole one for Â£128.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 12, 2015)

fundy said:



			My trolley has a battery monitor on it and its still at 99% after I have played 18 holes in current dry conditions, it barely taxes it at all it seems. the one time I stretched it to 27 holes it still had 90% left! Also if you check their site its actually an 18-27 battery on some of labelling which seems more accurate
		
Click to expand...

I agree that in the case of batteries it's all about the load!

I was going by the specification of 16Ah because that's what it says...

Keys to getting more holes include - 
1. Dry smooth ground
2. Help the trolley accelerate initially 
3. Don't use the trolley to drag you round
4. Lightest bag etc

I have no doubt I could get 36 or more out of my current set up in current conditions on anything but a hilly course - but then again I would expect any thing rated for Joe average in worst conditions to deliver that


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 12, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			I've just ordered one off ebay for my GoKart.  It has to be a particular size and design for this but I've found a company selling an 27 hole one for Â£128.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of details of the site please?
Dewsweeper


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Any chance of details of the site please?
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Certainly.  
I got it from a seller called golfworkshop. They were really helpful as I emailed them for photos and dimensions before buying to make sure it would fit before I bought it.
The item I bought can be found here "LINK".
They don't seem to have any more at the moment but if you ask they may get more in.

There are also a couple of other sellers who seem to be able to supply the right size as well.  I think this one is the cheapest LINK 1

Also Electroquest said they will be taking delivery of some later this week that they believe will fit.

I'll update when I've had a chance to fit and try mine out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			Certainly.  
I got it from a seller called golfworkshop. They were really helpful as I emailed them for photos and dimensions before buying to make sure it would fit before I bought it.
The item I bought can be found here "LINK".
They don't seem to have any more at the moment but if you ask they may get more in.

There are also a couple of other sellers who seem to be able to supply the right size as well.  I think this one is the cheapest LINK 1

Also Electroquest said they will be taking delivery of some later this week that they believe will fit.

I'll update when I've had a chance to fit and try mine out.
		
Click to expand...

Out of intrest how much was Go Kart selling them for?


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 13, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			Certainly.  
I got it from a seller called golfworkshop. They were really helpful as I emailed them for photos and dimensions before buying to make sure it would fit before I bought it.
The item I bought can be found here "LINK".
They don't seem to have any more at the moment but if you ask they may get more in.

There are also a couple of other sellers who seem to be able to supply the right size as well.  I think this one is the cheapest LINK 1

Also Electroquest said they will be taking delivery of some later this week that they believe will fit.

I'll update when I've had a chance to fit and try mine out.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info,most helpful
Dewsweeper


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Out of intrest how much was Go Kart selling them for?
		
Click to expand...

Â£199 for the 18 hole one.  Admittedly it comes with the battery holder but I have two of those already so don't really need any more. And it comes with a 5 year warranty rather than the 3 year on the one I am getting.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 13, 2015)

Is that one giving you a FULL 5 year warranty??
What's the difference between the ones giving you a 3 year warranty and a 5 year limited warranty?? I mean it's just a battery, there's only really a couple of things that can actually wrong with it. So when the warranty is in it's full phase what's it actually covering that the limited period isn't??


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 13, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Is that one giving you a FULL 5 year warranty??
What's the difference between the ones giving you a 3 year warranty and a 5 year limited warranty?? I mean it's just a battery, there's only really a couple of things that can actually wrong with it. So when the warranty is in it's full phase what's it actually covering that the limited period isn't??
		
Click to expand...

No idea.  The one I bought is a full 3 year guarantee, the GoKart is limited 5 year warranty.  Maybe one of the legal eagles on here would be able to help. 

I found these two descriptions ONE and TWO.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 14, 2015)

Iv purchased one of the duradrive lithium batteries. 
Do these come ready to use out the box or do I need to charge it first??


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 14, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Iv purchased one of the duradrive lithium batteries. 
Do these come ready to use out the box or do I need to charge it first??
		
Click to expand...

It should give you initial instructions - normally this will be to fully charge before use.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've charged mine out of the box as it wasn't fully charged when I received it.
I can't get over how light it feels compare to the old Lead Acid unit.  I can't wait to try it out at the weekend.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Aug 14, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Yet again, I need a new battery for my motocaddy. Doesn't seem to matter how I charge it/use it, it never seems to last me longer than a year.

So are lithium batteries worth the extra money or not??
		
Click to expand...

I have a powakaddy standard battery, not lithium, full 18 no problems and lasted 5 years now


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 16, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Yet again, I need a new battery for my motocaddy. Doesn't seem to matter how I charge it/use it, it never seems to last me longer than a year.

So are lithium batteries worth the extra money or not??
		
Click to expand...

I think that now the prices of Lithium batteries are coming down (you can now get them for circa Â£130 including the charger) then it is certainly becoming more viable than it was, for example, a year ago.  

I had my first run with the new battery today, fitted easily into my existing GoKart cradle, I fitted new Torberry connectors and it went around the course no problem.  And light?  Until you have carried one you can't appreciate just what a difference there is.  It's perhaps not a major thing but the lightness and the faster charge as well as the longer life would now make me very reluctant to go back to a Lead Acid battery.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 17, 2015)

Lithium. No question.
However, having played with 2 guys yesterday who were both complaining about the lifespan of their Motocaddy lead acid batteries and then reading this from the OP, is there an issue with Motocaddy batteries in particular? From the conversations they were having, the life span of of a Motocaddy lead acid was around 9 months and one guy was on his third replacement after complaining. I am not a Motocaddy user, but I was always under the impression they made a good quality product?


----------



## Killiebill (Feb 13, 2016)

Same here. My Motocaddy M1pro is only 18 months old. Stopped working going up 1st fairway yesterday. Phoned Motocaddy who said that I probably need a new battery. I will not be buying another lead acid as they appear not to last. Switching to lithium but not a Motocaddy one.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Killiebill said:



			Same here. My Motocaddy M1pro is only 18 months old. Stopped working going up 1st fairway yesterday. Phoned Motocaddy who said that I probably need a new battery. I will not be buying another lead acid as they appear not to last. Switching to lithium but not a Motocaddy one.
		
Click to expand...

The Golf work shop are selling 36 hole lithium for Â£169.


----------

